# Interesting perspective on the American Pickers Lionel Episode from the TTML



## brylerjunction

*

this was just posted on the TTML and I am not sure what to think of it. Sounds to me like the guy is a little bit of a snob...*

Hi, This is Dr. Martin Folb from Los Angeles. I am TCA#60-425, having
joined when I was 7! Most of the individuals with numbers close to this
are either 92 years old or currently at "room temperature" By way of
introduction, I want to tell you that I started collecting old toy
trains when I was 7 years old and my parents took me to Knott's
Berry Farm in Buena Park, Ca. They had a train store there and I became
fascinated with two trains that ran around a shelf above the display
cabinets. At the time, the owner of the store had none for sale but gave
us the name of a man who had purchased a large collection and did have
trains for sale (HERB MORLEY). So, at the tender age of 7 and for a
grand total of $35, I had my first Lionel Standard Gauge set; a Lionel
#392E set- a 390E &T, 332,339,341, some track and a model "K"
transformer. I was out of the hobby for over 20 years while pursuing a
doctorate in physics from Cal-Tech and starting my technology company,
but about 10 years ago got back into the hobby very seriously. I have
since them compiled a very important collection of Lionel, Ives and
American Flyer Standard Gauge sets. Many of these are in like new
condition with original boxes, and in 2006 a purchase of mine of a
one-of-a-kind Lionel set made for a wealthy tobacco man in Syracuse,
N.Y. set a World record for the HIGHEST PRICE ever paid for an American
Toy Train at auction: $253,000!! Here was the press release:

World Record $253,000 Toy Train Set on display at 33rd Annual
Cal-Stewart Meet

An American made toy train, which recently sold for a WORLD RECORD PRICE
of $253,000 at auction in Pennsylvania on Oct. 30, 2006, will be on
public display at the 33rd annual Cal-Stewart train meet at the Pasadena
Convention Center on Sunday November 19, 2006 beginning at 10 am. For
the first time, this rare and unique piece of American history will be
on public display.The rare train set is a Lionel 400E Twentieth Century
Limited Passenger Train, catalog #433E. The set was a special order for
the Bendixen family of Syracuse, N.Y. and was delivered in 1936. It is
the ONLY 4 CAR SET OF ITS TYPE KNOWN, and has all of the original boxes
including the SET BOX and SHIPPING CARTON! The set box has never been
seen before! The train and its original boxes and packing are in near
mint condition which adds immeasurably to its value. This is a once in a
lifetime opportunity to see something extraordinarily rare and
absolutely unique.The train's owner, local Southern California train
collector Dr. Martin A. Folb, began collecting at the age of 7! He will
be attending the Cal-Stewart train meet, the largest train meet west of
the Mississippi. The meet will be held at the Pasadena Convention Center
located at 300 East Green Street in Pasadena from November 17th - 19th.
This priceless train set and Dr. Folb will be available for a media
preview on Friday, Nov 17th at 2pm.

I along with many others became aware of an Episode of American Pickers
that was to be aired on August 13th that apparently featured a Brown
Lionel 411E State set. I design computer systems and software for people
in the entertainment business, and was well aware of the fact that these
shows are taped 3 to 6 months in advance of the air date. I decided to
try and contact Frank, and tell him a little bit of my background,
assuming that the auction was going to be held AFTER the airdate (which
of course would have made sense if the set had been incredible). I
thought that I could obtain some detailed photographs, and perhaps get a
chance to bid on it or at least give them some advice.

Before the show aired, I found out that the set had been auctioned by
Lloyd Ralston on June 2, 2012 and only brought $3400!! Apparently
Ralston's went to great lengths to accomodate the production crew, and
were rewarded by NOT EVEN BEING MENTIONED BY NAME DURING THE SHOW! Keep
in mind that the Picker "Genuises" had paid $8000 for the set, and had
asked the owner; "Is this set all original?" He carefully answered, "To
the best of my knowledge", which means EXACTLY????? He went on about
driving to Florida to pick it up in person, as he did want want to risk
having a "treasure" like this shipped!! I gathered that it was hardly in
the condition that I would have been looking for! lol The real humor
came when I, along with several of my friends got a chance to actually
view the show. From the brief shots shown on the program, it would have
been obvious to anyone that knew ANYTHING that the set was partially
repainted and several of the roof ventilators were missing on, I
believe, the observation. Watching the two Pickers, for whom those of us
watching felt were extracted from the Jim Cary movie, "DUMB AND DUMBER",
had us in stitches; however, the best was yet to come!!

They then call in an "UBER" expert to evaluate the set. This guy's name
was John Specht, and the minute he started speaking I knew we were in
trouble. His first totally ignorant statement was "Brown State sets are
1000 times rarer than green ones! Right!! It is unclear that Lionel even
made 1000 State sets, as a nearly $100 train set was certainly ill timed
for sale during the depression. Then another gem dispensed by this
genius was that he only knew of 12 Brown State sets extant!! Well, I
hate to burst his bubble, by I know of at least 7 here in California!
The real joke was when he referred to this as "THE HOLY GRAIL" of
Lionel! I guess that a boxed, special order 20th Century Limited with a
cream window, BOXED Illinois Car and the entire set in essentially new
condition is just a distant runner-up!! All I can really say about Mr.
Specht is that, to use my favorite quote, "He has a talent for
elucidating on what is seemingly vague but in reality meaningless"!!

In summary, I am a scientist by profession and pursue this wonderful
hobby as I do physics; seeking logical answers based on careful
observation of facts and examples. We all need to be wary of so-called
experts who "pontificate" and in reality know little and imagine
exuberantly! Some people I guess enjoy watching a couple of guys stumble
through mildew infected hovels and then dicker over a five dollar
difference while more than likely contracting TB with every breath they
take. Personally, I like the scenario of seeing the hobby of train
collecting elevated to a higher level, where people discuss history,
attributes, qualities and variation based on some real intellectual
investigation and insight. We don't need a bunch of "hillbilly"
specialists to cloud the facts! I regard these trains as "MOVING
SCULPTURE", and feel that they should be cared for, studied, operated
and displayed in a manner truly comensurate with their value as American
Icons!


----------



## brylerjunction

and here is the story of the set he bought for $236,000

http://www.tcaetrain.org/articles/chronicles/pursuit/index.htm


----------



## pookybear

brylerjunction said:


> *
> 
> this was just posted on the TTML and I am not sure what to think of it. Sounds to me like the guy is a little bit of a snob...*
> 
> In summary, I am a scientist by profession and pursue this wonderful
> hobby as I do physics; seeking logical answers based on careful
> observation of facts and examples. We all need to be wary of so-called
> experts who "pontificate" and in reality know little and imagine
> exuberantly! Some people I guess enjoy watching a couple of guys stumble
> through mildew infected hovels and then dicker over a five dollar
> difference while more than likely contracting TB with every breath they
> take. Personally, I like the scenario of seeing the hobby of train
> collecting elevated to a higher level, where people discuss history,
> attributes, qualities and variation based on some real intellectual
> investigation and insight. We don't need a bunch of "hillbilly"
> specialists to cloud the facts! I regard these trains as "MOVING
> SCULPTURE", and feel that they should be cared for, studied, operated
> and displayed in a manner truly comensurate with their value as American
> Icons!


brylerjunction,

ah, take people like that with a grain of salt. Their egos are just about as
big as their wallets. Not that they do not know what is rare and what is
factory correct. But the have the tendency to buy with the must have 
attitude. Since they have deeper pockets than most of us price follow suit.
There are these types in every hobby. Low and behold when they pass on
and their collections go up for sale most items never go for what was paid
originally. Sometimes their items go forsaken once begin trumpeted as the
rarest of the rare, or the most important piece of so so company. I found
such a piece on Ebay two years ago, no one noticed it. Bought for a song
of price too. What is it worth as being a plated and highly sought piece of
history? I would think in all reality what I paid. As for the ego collectors
who knows what they would pay. 

Just collect what you are collecting and do not worry about the other guy
as someone will always have something nicer or bigger. And collecting since
he was 7 <.< humph I got my first Ives when I was 6. ^_^ 

Pookybear


----------



## tjcruiser

Joe,

I enjoyed the link / story on the history of the set ... very interesting read.

Thanks,

TJ


----------



## brylerjunction

tjcruiser said:


> Joe,
> 
> I enjoyed the link / story on the history of the set ... very interesting read.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> TJ


you are welcome,  I thought the history of the item was much more interesting than the good dr's email


----------



## Ranger

brylerjunction said:


> *
> 
> this was just posted on the TTML and I am not sure what to think of it. Sounds to me like the guy is a little bit of a snob...*
> 
> Hi, This is Dr. Martin Folb from Los Angeles. I am TCA#60-425, having
> joined when I was 7! Most of the individuals with numbers close to this
> are either 92 years old or currently at "room temperature" By way of
> introduction, I want to tell you that I started collecting old toy
> trains when I was 7 years old and my parents took me to Knott's
> Berry Farm in Buena Park, Ca. They had a train store there and I became
> fascinated with two trains that ran around a shelf above the display
> cabinets. At the time, the owner of the store had none for sale but gave
> us the name of a man who had purchased a large collection and did have
> trains for sale (HERB MORLEY). So, at the tender age of 7 and for a
> grand total of $35, I had my first Lionel Standard Gauge set; a Lionel
> #392E set- a 390E &T, 332,339,341, some track and a model "K"
> transformer. I was out of the hobby for over 20 years while pursuing a
> doctorate in physics from Cal-Tech and starting my technology company,
> but about 10 years ago got back into the hobby very seriously. I have
> since them compiled a very important collection of Lionel, Ives and
> American Flyer Standard Gauge sets. Many of these are in like new
> condition with original boxes, and in 2006 a purchase of mine of a
> one-of-a-kind Lionel set made for a wealthy tobacco man in Syracuse,
> N.Y. set a World record for the HIGHEST PRICE ever paid for an American
> Toy Train at auction: $253,000!! Here was the press release:
> 
> World Record $253,000 Toy Train Set on display at 33rd Annual
> Cal-Stewart Meet
> 
> An American made toy train, which recently sold for a WORLD RECORD PRICE
> of $253,000 at auction in Pennsylvania on Oct. 30, 2006, will be on
> public display at the 33rd annual Cal-Stewart train meet at the Pasadena
> Convention Center on Sunday November 19, 2006 beginning at 10 am. For
> the first time, this rare and unique piece of American history will be
> on public display.The rare train set is a Lionel 400E Twentieth Century
> Limited Passenger Train, catalog #433E. The set was a special order for
> the Bendixen family of Syracuse, N.Y. and was delivered in 1936. It is
> the ONLY 4 CAR SET OF ITS TYPE KNOWN, and has all of the original boxes
> including the SET BOX and SHIPPING CARTON! The set box has never been
> seen before! The train and its original boxes and packing are in near
> mint condition which adds immeasurably to its value. This is a once in a
> lifetime opportunity to see something extraordinarily rare and
> absolutely unique.The train's owner, local Southern California train
> collector Dr. Martin A. Folb, began collecting at the age of 7! He will
> be attending the Cal-Stewart train meet, the largest train meet west of
> the Mississippi. The meet will be held at the Pasadena Convention Center
> located at 300 East Green Street in Pasadena from November 17th - 19th.
> This priceless train set and Dr. Folb will be available for a media
> preview on Friday, Nov 17th at 2pm.
> 
> I along with many others became aware of an Episode of American Pickers
> that was to be aired on August 13th that apparently featured a Brown
> Lionel 411E State set. I design computer systems and software for people
> in the entertainment business, and was well aware of the fact that these
> shows are taped 3 to 6 months in advance of the air date. I decided to
> try and contact Frank, and tell him a little bit of my background,
> assuming that the auction was going to be held AFTER the airdate (which
> of course would have made sense if the set had been incredible). I
> thought that I could obtain some detailed photographs, and perhaps get a
> chance to bid on it or at least give them some advice.
> 
> Before the show aired, I found out that the set had been auctioned by
> Lloyd Ralston on June 2, 2012 and only brought $3400!! Apparently
> Ralston's went to great lengths to accomodate the production crew, and
> were rewarded by NOT EVEN BEING MENTIONED BY NAME DURING THE SHOW! Keep
> in mind that the Picker "Genuises" had paid $8000 for the set, and had
> asked the owner; "Is this set all original?" He carefully answered, "To
> the best of my knowledge", which means EXACTLY????? He went on about
> driving to Florida to pick it up in person, as he did want want to risk
> having a "treasure" like this shipped!! I gathered that it was hardly in
> the condition that I would have been looking for! lol The real humor
> came when I, along with several of my friends got a chance to actually
> view the show. From the brief shots shown on the program, it would have
> been obvious to anyone that knew ANYTHING that the set was partially
> repainted and several of the roof ventilators were missing on, I
> believe, the observation. Watching the two Pickers, for whom those of us
> watching felt were extracted from the Jim Cary movie, "DUMB AND DUMBER",
> had us in stitches; however, the best was yet to come!!
> 
> They then call in an "UBER" expert to evaluate the set. This guy's name
> was John Specht, and the minute he started speaking I knew we were in
> trouble. His first totally ignorant statement was "Brown State sets are
> 1000 times rarer than green ones! Right!! It is unclear that Lionel even
> made 1000 State sets, as a nearly $100 train set was certainly ill timed
> for sale during the depression. Then another gem dispensed by this
> genius was that he only knew of 12 Brown State sets extant!! Well, I
> hate to burst his bubble, by I know of at least 7 here in California!
> The real joke was when he referred to this as "THE HOLY GRAIL" of
> Lionel! I guess that a boxed, special order 20th Century Limited with a
> cream window, BOXED Illinois Car and the entire set in essentially new
> condition is just a distant runner-up!! All I can really say about Mr.
> Specht is that, to use my favorite quote, "He has a talent for
> elucidating on what is seemingly vague but in reality meaningless"!!
> 
> In summary, I am a scientist by profession and pursue this wonderful
> hobby as I do physics; seeking logical answers based on careful
> observation of facts and examples. We all need to be wary of so-called
> experts who "pontificate" and in reality know little and imagine
> exuberantly! Some people I guess enjoy watching a couple of guys stumble
> through mildew infected hovels and then dicker over a five dollar
> difference while more than likely contracting TB with every breath they
> take. Personally, I like the scenario of seeing the hobby of train
> collecting elevated to a higher level, where people discuss history,
> attributes, qualities and variation based on some real intellectual
> investigation and insight. We don't need a bunch of "hillbilly"
> specialists to cloud the facts! I regard these trains as "MOVING
> SCULPTURE", and feel that they should be cared for, studied, operated
> and displayed in a manner truly comensurate with their value as American
> Icons!


Well isnt he special. Good info about the lionel set thou, thanks for sharing


----------



## rogruth

He implies that he is in his 90s,says he joined TCA when he was 7 and his TCA number is 
60-425.That indicates that he joined in 1960 which means that he was born in 1953 which would make his age @ 59.I don't understand the reference he makes to 92 unless that is to show how smart he was to join at such an early age.IMHO then first several paragraphs are un-needed and are used to show us how much he knows.


----------

